# Bud Light King Mack and Tsumami Shallow Water Slam Results



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats to Lance, Brant, Kevin, and Jeff on the Myles Away for bringing in the winning inshore bag and Steve and crew from Team Airborne for catching the largest king. Sorry for the lack of pics, I will have them all this week when I get them from our photographer. Awards ceremony is 3 p.m. today at Flounders!

Tsunami Shallow Water Slam 
2011 Inshore Results
GRAND SLAM
1. MYLES AWAY 13.69 LBS.
2. HAWKEYES 12.49 LBS.
3. REEL JOB 12.33 LBS.
4. POT BELLY BOYS 10.86 LBS.
5. T-BONE 10.81 LBS.

SPECKLED TROUT
1. GO FISH 6.37 LBS.
2. TEAM WEAVER 5.75 LBS.
3. CUT BAIT 3.90 LBS.

REDFISH
1. BUCK WILD 6.97 LBS.
2. TEAM EXPLOSION 6.90 LBS.
3. WENDY DAZE II 6.76 LBS.

FLOUNDER
1. FISH LICKER 5.48 LBS.
2. SOUTH AGAIN 2.15 LBS.
3. FLAT OUT 2.04 LBS.

LADY ANGLER
WENDY FULLER 6.10 LBS. – REDFISH

JUNIOR ANGLER
1. ZACH POHLMANN 6.72 LBS. – REDFISH
2. COLEMAN BEAVERS 6.47 LBS. – REDFISH
3. CHANDLER BRICE 5.48 LBS. – FLOUNDER

SEA TOW BONUS 
(Largest fish caught by SeaTow member)

T-BONE 5.49 (Redfish)
MYSTERY WEIGHT 
(Closest fish to 4.03 lbs. without going over)
CUT BAIT 3.90 LBS. (Speck)

ALEC KESSLER MEMORIAL WINNER 
(Jr. Angler drawing)

Bud Light King Mackerel Tournament
2011 Off-Shore Results
KING MACKEREL
1ST AIRBORNE 40.00 lbs.
2ND REELENTLESS 39.93 lbs.
3RD BYRD DOG 36.48 lbs.
4TH HIT MAN 36.01 lbs.
5TH REEL PLANNING 35.93 lbs.
6TH STRIKE TWO 35.68 lbs.
7TH REEL CRAZY 35.64 lbs.
8TH BOW DOWN 34.61 lbs.

SMALL BOAT
1ST FISH N FOOLS 39.33 lbs.
2ND ASSALTLINE 34.46 lbs.
3RD BACK LASH 30.50 lbs.

RED SNAPPER
1ST DREAM WEAVER 19.36 lbs.
2ND WENDY SEA 18.91 lbs.
3RD KINGSCAPE 15.86 lbs.

WAHOO
NONE BROUGHT IN

DOLPHIN
1ST INSTIGATOR 7.62 lbs.

LADY ANGLER (King only)
CAROLINE ENNIS 29.23 lbs.

JR. ANGLER (King only)
1ST AUSTIN DODD 33.81 lbs.
2ND KENDALL MCMULLEN 27.96 lbs.
3RD DANTE SMITH 10.59 lbs.

CAPE HORN BONUS 
(largest tournament fish caught on a Cape Horn)
AIRBORNE 40.00 lbs. - King

SEA TOW BONUS
(largest tournament fish caught by a Sea Tow member)
AIRBORNE 40.00 lbs. - King

MYSTERY WEIGHT - 30.17 LBS.
BACK LASH 29.97 lbs. - King


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

:notworthy:Airborne:notworthy:


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow - Airborne again....by.07 lbs. Congrats to all.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> :notworthy:Airborne:notworthy:


 
+1...Thanks for a great tournament! We had a blast! Congrats to Airborne, those guys are awesome!


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Congrats to Myles Away!! Another great weekend


----------



## Cape Horn (Jul 23, 2008)

Congratulations Team Airborne! A well deserved win!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats to all the winners and everyone involved in the event. Great job as usual.


----------



## miss mai (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations:thumbup: to all the winners this year. It was a great tournament and we had a blast. :thumbsup: We'll be back next year.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Congratulations Airborne and Fish N Fools. Great Job!!!


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Just wanted to thanks Chris, Mark and Mark for another great tourney. Congrats to all that placed in both divisions, we had a blast and we will be back again next year.:thumbup:


----------



## jesse (Dec 28, 2008)

*Guns for sale*

1. Smith & wesson mod 500, 50 cal, 8 3/8 barrel excellent condition
in the box with all the papers $800.00
2. Smith & wesson mod. 5906 45cal. Auto s.s. Excellent condition.
In the box with 2 mags $450.00
850-698-2852
thank you !


----------

